# BSOD Critical kernel-Power Error Event 41 Bugcheck Code 10, at wit's end



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

My computer randomly shutting off under a bit of pressure, ie. when I have a game, such as Starcraft 2, and a youtube video open at the same time. With my system, this should not be a problem. So far I have reformatted, bought a new PSU, checked and re-checked my temps (between 30-40 for my system and cpu, and 50s for my GPU), and constantly did memory tests, all passing, and cycled memory in and out of my system to no avail.

The BSOD itself is a black screen, sound continues for 5-7 seconds, then I just hear a grinding sound in my headphones and have to manually shut down.

After running WinDbg, the problem consistently seems to be atikmpag.sys driver. I have used my old drivers, 11.3, and have not experienced this problem, but my performance is terrible. For drivers 11.7-11.11, I did experience this BSOD.

In Event Viewer, this comes up as a Critical Kernel-Power Event 41 Error, with the following Bugcheck Code:

BugcheckCode 10 
BugcheckParameter1 0xffffffffffffffff 
BugcheckParameter2 0x2 
BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
BugcheckParameter4 0xfffff80002e8cbb6 
SleepInProgress false 
PowerButtonTimestamp 0 

My current system is:

Windows 7 Ultimate x64
i2500K (not overclocked) w/ Corsair Cooling Air Series A50 Performance CPU Cooler
Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto 16GB 4X4GB (not OC'ed)
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850
MSI P67A-G43 (B3) P67
XFX 750W Bronze PSU, recently upgraded from OCZ StealthXStream 600W ATX12V, no change in situation
Western Digital Caviar SE16 640GB

Attached is my event viewer log and crash dump file for the most recent crash.

One note: I might be able to run a program, such as Skyrim, and Chrome in the background, then maybe after an hour my system crashes and it is easier and easier for my computer to crash, as in it requires less and less for my system to crash.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, because I have literally spent tens of hour trying to fix this problem, both from a hardware and software POV, whatever it is.


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

Also, I have run Driver Verifier according to the instructions, but startup was fine, no errors were detected.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck on the lone dump = *0x116* = video TDR timeout; video driver was unable to reset. ATI was named the probable cause.

Did you have BSODs before PSU upgrade?


andvruss said:


> XFX 750W Bronze PSU, recently upgraded from OCZ StealthXStream 600W ATX12V, no change in situation



Swap out the video card. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111811-30264-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e1e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03063670
Debug session time: Fri Nov 18 17:10:21.238 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:14.440
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007795010, fffff88003f428b8, 0, 2}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78b8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8007795010, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff88003f428b8, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+78b8
fffff880`03f428b8 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`021b6888 fffff880`07ce8000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`07795010 fffff880`03f428b8 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`021b6890 fffff880`07ce7d0a : fffff880`03f428b8 fffffa80`07795010 fffffa80`0943d130 fffffa80`083d0410 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`021b68d0 fffff880`07d8ef07 : fffffa80`07795010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0943d130 fffffa80`083d0410 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`021b6900 fffff880`07db8b75 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`00007b09 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`021b69e0 fffff880`07db72bb : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000002 00000000`00007b09 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`021b6a10 fffff880`07d8a2c6 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`083d0410 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`021b6ab0 fffff880`07db6e7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09caa2f0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`083d0410 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`021b6bc0 fffff800`03135fee : 00000000`fffffc32 fffffa80`092c4b60 fffffa80`06cf0040 fffffa80`092c4b60 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`021b6c00 fffff800`02e8c5e6 : fffff880`02fd7180 fffffa80`092c4b60 fffff880`02fe1fc0 fffff880`0124c384 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`021b6c40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+78b8
fffff880`03f428b8 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+78b8

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ea760b6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa800a0bf6c0 rbx=fffffa8007795010 rcx=0000000000000116
rdx=fffffa8007795010 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=fffffa800a435000
rip=fffff80002e9ac40 rsp=fffff880021b6888 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff88003f428b8  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002e1e000
r11=00000000000001b5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffffa80083d0d28 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e9ac40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`021b6890=0000000000000116
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`021b6888 fffff880`07ce8000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`07795010 fffff880`03f428b8 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`021b6890 fffff880`07ce7d0a : fffff880`03f428b8 fffffa80`07795010 fffffa80`0943d130 fffffa80`083d0410 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`021b68d0 fffff880`07d8ef07 : fffffa80`07795010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0943d130 fffffa80`083d0410 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`021b6900 fffff880`07db8b75 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`00007b09 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`021b69e0 fffff880`07db72bb : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000002 00000000`00007b09 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`021b6a10 fffff880`07d8a2c6 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`083d0410 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`021b6ab0 fffff880`07db6e7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09caa2f0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`083d0410 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`021b6bc0 fffff800`03135fee : 00000000`fffffc32 fffffa80`092c4b60 fffffa80`06cf0040 fffffa80`092c4b60 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`021b6c00 fffff800`02e8c5e6 : fffff880`02fd7180 fffffa80`092c4b60 fffff880`02fe1fc0 fffff880`0124c384 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`021b6c40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e1e000 fffff800`03407000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`03407000 fffff800`03450000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00d1b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d1b000 fffff880`00d2f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00d8d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8d000 fffff880`00de9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e21000 fffff880`00ec5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ec5000 fffff880`00ed4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ed4000 fffff880`00f2b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f2b000 fffff880`00f34000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f3e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f3e000 fffff880`00f71000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f71000 fffff880`00f7e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f93000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00fa8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00faf000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fbf000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00fd9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00fd9000 fffff880`00fe2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01097000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01097000 fffff880`010a0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010a9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`010b1000 fffff880`010db000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`010e6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`010e6000 fffff880`01132000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01132000 fffff880`01146000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`011a4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`011a4000 fffff880`011af000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011af000 fffff880`011c0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`011c0000 fffff880`011e2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011e2000 fffff880`011ef000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01229000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01229000 fffff880`01239000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01239000 fffff880`013dc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013f7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013f7000 fffff880`01400000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01448000   dtsoftbus01 dtsoftbus01.sys Mon Oct 17 08:12:30 2011 (4E9C1BAE)
fffff880`0144e000 fffff880`01541000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01541000 fffff880`015a1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015a1000 fffff880`015cc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015fd000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01609000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01609000 fffff880`01643000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01643000 fffff880`01659000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01659000 fffff880`01689000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`016bf000 fffff880`016e9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`016f2000 fffff880`016f9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016fe000 fffff880`01902000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01902000 fffff880`0194c000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0194c000 fffff880`0195c000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`0195c000 fffff880`019a8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019b0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`019b0000 fffff880`019ea000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019ea000 fffff880`019fc000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e31000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)
fffff880`03e63000 fffff880`03ee6000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03ee6000 fffff880`03f04000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03f04000 fffff880`03f15000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f15000 fffff880`03f3b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03f3b000 fffff880`03f90000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:21:58 2011 (4EA760B6)
fffff880`03f90000 fffff880`03fe6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0544e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0544e000 fffff880`05472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`05472000 fffff880`05482000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`05482000 fffff880`0549a000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`0549a000 fffff880`054a8000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`054cd000 fffff880`05596000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`05596000 fffff880`055b4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`055b4000 fffff880`055cc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`055cc000 fffff880`055f9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06a06000 fffff880`06a8f000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`06a8f000 fffff880`06ad4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`06ad4000 fffff880`06add000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`06add000 fffff880`06b03000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`06b03000 fffff880`06b12000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`06b12000 fffff880`06b2f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`06b2f000 fffff880`06b4a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`06b4a000 fffff880`06b5e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`06b5e000 fffff880`06baf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`06baf000 fffff880`06bbb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`06bbb000 fffff880`06bc6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`06bc6000 fffff880`06bd5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06c3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`06c3b000 fffff880`06c46000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`06c46000 fffff880`06c55000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06c55000 fffff880`06c56480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`06c5d000 fffff880`06ce2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`06ce2000 fffff880`06d00000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06d00000 fffff880`06d0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06d0f000 fffff880`06d1b000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06d1b000 fffff880`06d28000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`06d28000 fffff880`06d31000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`06d31000 fffff880`06d47000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`06d47000 fffff880`06d57000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06d57000 fffff880`06d6d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`06d6d000 fffff880`06d91000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`06d91000 fffff880`06d9d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06d9d000 fffff880`06dcc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`06dcc000 fffff880`06de7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`07211000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`07211000 fffff880`07212f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`07235000 fffff880`07c8b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:59:06 2011 (4EA7696A)
fffff880`07c8b000 fffff880`07d7f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`07d7f000 fffff880`07dc5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`07dc5000 fffff880`07de9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`07de9000 fffff880`07dfa000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08018000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0806b000 fffff880`080ae000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`080ae000 fffff880`080c0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`080c0000 fffff880`0811a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0811a000 fffff880`08133000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)
fffff880`08133000 fffff880`08148000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`08148000 fffff880`08186000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`08186000 fffff880`081c3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`081c3000 fffff880`081e5000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`081e5000 fffff880`081ea200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`081eb000 fffff880`08200000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e21000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`08e2a000 fffff880`09117700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 13 06:26:51 2011 (4E6F2FEB)
fffff880`09118000 fffff880`09126000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`09126000 fffff880`09143000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`09143000 fffff880`09151000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`09151000 fffff880`0915d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0915d000 fffff880`09166000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`09166000 fffff880`09179000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`09179000 fffff880`09185000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`09185000 fffff880`091a0000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`091a0000 fffff880`091ae000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`091ae000 fffff880`091c7000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`091c7000 fffff880`091cf080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`091d0000 fffff880`091dd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`091dd000 fffff880`09200000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`09400000 fffff880`09498000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0949d000 fffff880`09543000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`09543000 fffff880`0954e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0954e000 fffff880`0957f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0957f000 fffff880`09591000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`09591000 fffff880`095fa000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00334000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0c4db000 fffff880`0c54c000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01689000 fffff880`01697000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01697000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016ac000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`016bf000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ed4000 fffff880`00f2b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`06a06000 fffff880`06a8f000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`06d57000 fffff880`06d6d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`010e6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00fd9000 fffff880`00fe2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010b1000 fffff880`010db000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`08148000 fffff880`08186000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`07235000 fffff880`07c8b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:59:06 2011 (4EA7696A)
fffff880`03f3b000 fffff880`03f90000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:21:58 2011 (4EA760B6)
fffff880`016f2000 fffff880`016f9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f04000 fffff880`03f15000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05596000 fffff880`055b4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`09126000 fffff880`09143000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`016bf000 fffff880`016e9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01659000 fffff880`01689000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00d8d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`06d47000 fffff880`06d57000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`09143000 fffff880`09151000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03e63000 fffff880`03ee6000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03ee6000 fffff880`03f04000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`06bc6000 fffff880`06bd5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01643000 fffff880`01659000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`081c3000 fffff880`081e5000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01448000   dtsoftbus01 dtsoftbus01.sys Mon Oct 17 08:12:30 2011 (4E9C1BAE)
fffff880`0915d000 fffff880`09166000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`09151000 fffff880`0915d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`09166000 fffff880`09179000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`09179000 fffff880`09185000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`07c8b000 fffff880`07d7f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`07d7f000 fffff880`07dc5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01132000 fffff880`01146000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010e6000 fffff880`01132000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01609000 fffff880`01643000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01902000 fffff880`0194c000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`06d1b000 fffff880`06d28000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03407000 fffff800`03450000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`07dc5000 fffff880`07de9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`07de9000 fffff880`07dfa000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`091ae000 fffff880`091c7000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`091c7000 fffff880`091cf080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`091a0000 fffff880`091ae000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`054cd000 fffff880`05596000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01609000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`06ce2000 fffff880`06d00000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06d31000 fffff880`06d47000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`06d00000 fffff880`06d0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0806b000 fffff880`080ae000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013dc000 fffff880`013f7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015a1000 fffff880`015cc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`081e5000 fffff880`081ea200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`081eb000 fffff880`08200000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`091dd000 fffff880`09200000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`09118000 fffff880`09126000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00d1b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0549a000 fffff880`054a8000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06c46000 fffff880`06c55000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`091d0000 fffff880`091dd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00fd9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015fd000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`05472000 fffff880`05482000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Apr 06 16:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
fffff880`055b4000 fffff880`055cc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`055cc000 fffff880`055f9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0544e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0544e000 fffff880`05472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`011a4000 fffff880`011af000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f3e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`011a4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`06bbb000 fffff880`06bc6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019ea000 fffff880`019fc000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0144e000 fffff880`01541000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`06d91000 fffff880`06d9d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06d9d000 fffff880`06dcc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`08133000 fffff880`08148000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`06b03000 fffff880`06b12000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`06a8f000 fffff880`06ad4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01541000 fffff880`015a1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`05482000 fffff880`0549a000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`011af000 fffff880`011c0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`06baf000 fffff880`06bbb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e1e000 fffff800`03407000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01239000 fffff880`013dc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0811a000 fffff880`08133000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e31000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)
fffff880`06add000 fffff880`06b03000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f93000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f3e000 fffff880`00f71000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00faf000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fbf000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0949d000 fffff880`09543000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`08186000 fffff880`081c3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d1b000 fffff880`00d2f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`06d6d000 fffff880`06d91000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`06dcc000 fffff880`06de7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06c3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`06b5e000 fffff880`06baf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`06c3b000 fffff880`06c46000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`013f7000 fffff880`01400000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01097000 fffff880`010a0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010a9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019b0000 fffff880`019ea000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`08018000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c5d000 fffff880`06ce2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`08e2a000 fffff880`09117700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 13 06:26:51 2011 (4E6F2FEB)
fffff880`09543000 fffff880`0954e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06d0f000 fffff880`06d1b000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06b12000 fffff880`06b2f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019b0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09400000 fffff880`09498000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`09591000 fffff880`095fa000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0954e000 fffff880`0957f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`06c55000 fffff880`06c56480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016fe000 fffff880`01902000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`0957f000 fffff880`09591000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`011e2000 fffff880`011ef000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011c0000 fffff880`011e2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`06b4a000 fffff880`06b5e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03f15000 fffff880`03f3b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`080ae000 fffff880`080c0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`07211000 fffff880`07212f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`07211000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`080c0000 fffff880`0811a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03f90000 fffff880`03fe6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`09185000 fffff880`091a0000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00f71000 fffff880`00f7e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01229000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01097000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0194c000 fffff880`0195c000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00fa8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d8d000 fffff880`00de9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0195c000 fffff880`019a8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`06b2f000 fffff880`06b4a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01229000 fffff880`01239000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e21000 fffff880`00ec5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ec5000 fffff880`00ed4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06ad4000 fffff880`06add000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00334000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`06d28000 fffff880`06d31000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f2b000 fffff880`00f34000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e21000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0c4db000 fffff880`0c54c000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01689000 fffff880`01697000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01697000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016ac000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`016bf000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`07795010 fffff880`03f428b8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
PEB NULL...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3292
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,12,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1200000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3928]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = V1.11
BiosReleaseDate = 04/14/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7673
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = 2.0
SystemSKU = To be filled by O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = MSI
BaseBoardProduct = P67A-G43 (MS-7673)
BaseBoardVersion = 2.0
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3928 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  V1.11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/14/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 800000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       34: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7673
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product                       P67A-G43 (MS-7673)
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -248211768: - h
       -248211816: - 

  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0280h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Other
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0282h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Other
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0025h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 0026h]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0027h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [No Errors]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0028h]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 0029h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0027h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 002ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined       
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   991770            
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 002bh]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 002ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0029h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 002dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  A1_Manufacturer1
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   Array1_PartNumber1
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 002eh]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0030h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined       
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   991770            
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0031h]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0032h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0030h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0029h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0033h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  A1_Manufacturer3
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   Array1_PartNumber3
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0034h]
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0068h]
  Socket Designation            SOCKET 0
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              cdh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  a7060200fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
  Processor Voltage             80h - 0.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     3800MHz
  Current Speed                 1600MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0004h
  L2 Cache Handle               0005h
  L3 Cache Handle               0006h
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[/FONT]
```


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes I did have BSODs before I got my new PSU.

Attached is a minidump from before I swapped out my PSU.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

That dump is similar to the other, although bugcheck = *0xa*, but does name ATI video.

ATI is the common denominator here.

I would try another video card.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

` 


```
[font=lucida console] 

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101411-15506-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c06000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4b670
Debug session time: Fri Oct 14 16:29:02.795 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:59:58.997
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {ffffffffffffffff, 2, 0, fffff80002c86bb6}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+4cf0c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffffffffff, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002c86bb6, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002eb5100
 ffffffffffffffff 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KeSetEvent+16
fffff800`02c86bb6 f6037f          test    byte ptr [rbx],7Fh

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002f227d0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002f227d0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000032b47 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000001
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c86bb6 rsp=fffff88002f22960 rbp=0000000000000004
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff88002f22b10 r10=fffffa8009053e20
r11=fffff88002f22c30 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
nt!KeSetEvent+0x16:
fffff800`02c86bb6 f6037f          test    byte ptr [rbx],7Fh ds:fb10:00000000`00000000=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c821e9 to fffff80002c82c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f22688 fffff800`02c821e9 : 00000000`0000000a ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f22690 fffff800`02c80e60 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd941`b701cb70 fffff880`009eb180 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`02f227d0 fffff800`02c86bb6 : fffff880`02f22de0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09066dd0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`02f22960 fffff880`048a7f0c : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0855f400 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x16
fffff880`02f229d0 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0855f400 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : atikmdag+0x4cf0c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag+4cf0c
fffff880`048a7f0c ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag+4cf0c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmdag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e7d37f0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_atikmdag+4cf0c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_atikmdag+4cf0c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88002f22790 rbx=ffffffffffffffff rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=ffffffffffffffff rsi=ffffffffffffffff rdi=fffff88002147010
rip=fffff80002c82c40 rsp=fffff88002f22688 rbp=fffff88002f22850
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002c86bb6
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000032b46 r13=fffffa8009051000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff88002f22de0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c82c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`02f22690=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`02f22688 fffff800`02c821e9 : 00000000`0000000a ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f22690 fffff800`02c80e60 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd941`b701cb70 fffff880`009eb180 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`02f227d0 fffff800`02c86bb6 : fffff880`02f22de0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09066dd0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`02f227d0)
fffff880`02f22960 fffff880`048a7f0c : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0855f400 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x16
fffff880`02f229d0 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0855f400 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : atikmdag+0x4cf0c
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c06000 fffff800`031ef000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`031ef000 fffff800`03238000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c69000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00c69000 fffff880`00c7d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c7d000 fffff880`00cdb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cdb000 fffff880`00d9b000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d9b000 fffff880`00db5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00db5000 fffff880`00dbe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00de8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00de8000 fffff880`00df3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00e37000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e93000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e93000 fffff880`00e9a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e9a000 fffff880`00eaa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00f4e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f4e000 fffff880`00f5d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f5d000 fffff880`00fb4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`00fbd000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00fc7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00ffa000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`01081000 fffff880`010cd000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`010e1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010e1000 fffff880`0113f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`011b1000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`011b1000 fffff880`011c2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`011c2000 fffff880`011e4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011f1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01206000 fffff880`013a9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013a9000 fffff880`013c4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013d5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013d5000 fffff880`013df000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013ef000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013fa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01409000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`01502000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`01562000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01562000 fffff880`0158d000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0158d000 fffff880`015be000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`015be000 fffff880`015cc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015f1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fa000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016e0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016e0000 fffff880`016e9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016f0000 fffff880`016f9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016f9000 fffff880`018fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`01947000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01947000 fffff880`01957000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`019a3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019ab000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`019ab000 fffff880`019e5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019f7000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03e1d000 fffff880`03e38000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03e38000 fffff880`03e4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03e4c000 fffff880`03e9d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03e9d000 fffff880`03ea9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ea9000 fffff880`03eb4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03eb4000 fffff880`03ec3000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03eec000 fffff880`03f75000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`03f75000 fffff880`03fba000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03fba000 fffff880`03fc3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fc3000 fffff880`03fe9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03fe9000 fffff880`03ff8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04031000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)
fffff880`04031000 fffff880`04074000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04074000 fffff880`0408d000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)
fffff880`040a8000 fffff880`0412b000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0412b000 fffff880`04149000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04149000 fffff880`0415a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04180000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04180000 fffff880`041d3000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Fri Sep 23 21:19:15 2011 (4E7D3013)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0421b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0421b000 fffff880`0423c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0423c000 fffff880`04256000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04256000 fffff880`04261000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04261000 fffff880`04270000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04270000 fffff880`04271480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04272000 fffff880`04284000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04284000 fffff880`04309000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04327000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04327000 fffff880`04336000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04336000 fffff880`04342000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04342000 fffff880`0434f000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`0434f000 fffff880`04358000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04358000 fffff880`0436e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0436e000 fffff880`0437e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0437e000 fffff880`04394000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04394000 fffff880`043b8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`043b8000 fffff880`043c4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`043c4000 fffff880`043f3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04857f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0485b000 fffff880`05269000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Sep 23 21:52:48 2011 (4E7D37F0)
fffff880`05269000 fffff880`0535d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0535d000 fffff880`053a3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`053a3000 fffff880`053c7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`053c7000 fffff880`053d8000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`053d8000 fffff880`053e9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053fe000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`06065000 fffff880`060a3000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`060a3000 fffff880`060e0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`060e0000 fffff880`06102000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06102000 fffff880`06107200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06108000 fffff880`06129000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06129000 fffff880`0615f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0615f000 fffff880`061f7000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06418000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0641b000 fffff880`06706a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`06707000 fffff880`06715000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`06715000 fffff880`06723000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06723000 fffff880`0672f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0672f000 fffff880`06738000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06738000 fffff880`0674b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0674b000 fffff880`06757000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06757000 fffff880`06772000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`06772000 fffff880`06780000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06780000 fffff880`06799000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06799000 fffff880`067a1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`067a2000 fffff880`067af000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`067af000 fffff880`067bd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`067bd000 fffff880`067e0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`067e0000 fffff880`067f5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06c4e000 fffff880`06c72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`06c8c000 fffff880`06d55000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`06d55000 fffff880`06d73000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06d73000 fffff880`06d8b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06d8b000 fffff880`06db8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c07000   NTIOLib_X64 NTIOLib_X64.sys Sun Oct 04 21:28:48 2009 (4AC94BD0)
fffff880`07c5a000 fffff880`07d00000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07d00000 fffff880`07d0b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07d0b000 fffff880`07d3c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`07d3c000 fffff880`07d4e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07d4e000 fffff880`07db7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07db7000 fffff880`07dcf000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`07dcf000 fffff880`07e00000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d3000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07c0c000 fffff880`07c11000   amifldrv64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`07c07000 fffff880`07c0c000   amifldrv64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`0ac0c000 fffff880`0ac7d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f5d000 fffff880`00fb4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03eec000 fffff880`03f75000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0437e000 fffff880`04394000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00de8000 fffff880`00df3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00db5000 fffff880`00dbe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00de8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`06065000 fffff880`060a3000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`0485b000 fffff880`05269000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Sep 23 21:52:48 2011 (4E7D37F0)
fffff880`04180000 fffff880`041d3000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Fri Sep 23 21:19:15 2011 (4E7D3013)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04149000 fffff880`0415a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06d55000 fffff880`06d73000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016e0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cdb000 fffff880`00d9b000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c7d000 fffff880`00cdb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`011b1000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0436e000 fffff880`0437e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06715000 fffff880`06723000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040a8000 fffff880`0412b000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0412b000 fffff880`04149000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03eb4000 fffff880`03ec3000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`060e0000 fffff880`06102000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0672f000 fffff880`06738000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06723000 fffff880`0672f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06738000 fffff880`0674b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0674b000 fffff880`06757000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05269000 fffff880`0535d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0535d000 fffff880`053a3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`06129000 fffff880`0615f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`010e1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01081000 fffff880`010cd000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013d5000 fffff880`013df000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`01947000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`04342000 fffff880`0434f000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031ef000 fffff800`03238000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`053a3000 fffff880`053c7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`053c7000 fffff880`053d8000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`06780000 fffff880`06799000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06799000 fffff880`067a1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06772000 fffff880`06780000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06c8c000 fffff880`06d55000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04327000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04358000 fffff880`0436e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04327000 fffff880`04336000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04031000 fffff880`04074000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013a9000 fffff880`013c4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01562000 fffff880`0158d000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`06102000 fffff880`06107200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`067e0000 fffff880`067f5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`067bd000 fffff880`067e0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06707000 fffff880`06715000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c69000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`067af000 fffff880`067bd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04261000 fffff880`04270000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`067a2000 fffff880`067af000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d9b000 fffff880`00db5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0158d000 fffff880`015be000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`06d73000 fffff880`06d8b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06d8b000 fffff880`06db8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06c4e000 fffff880`06c72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013fa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00fc7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010e1000 fffff880`0113f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03ea9000 fffff880`03eb4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019f7000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`01502000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`043b8000 fffff880`043c4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`043c4000 fffff880`043f3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053fe000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03fe9000 fffff880`03ff8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f75000 fffff880`03fba000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`01562000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`07db7000 fffff880`07dcf000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`011b1000 fffff880`011c2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e9d000 fffff880`03ea9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c06000 fffff800`031ef000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01206000 fffff880`013a9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c07000   NTIOLib_X64 NTIOLib_X64.sys Sun Oct 04 21:28:48 2009 (4AC94BD0)
fffff880`016e0000 fffff880`016e9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04074000 fffff880`0408d000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04031000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)
fffff880`03fc3000 fffff880`03fe9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00ffa000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e93000 fffff880`00e9a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e9a000 fffff880`00eaa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013d5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07c5a000 fffff880`07d00000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`060a3000 fffff880`060e0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c69000 fffff880`00c7d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04394000 fffff880`043b8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0421b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0421b000 fffff880`0423c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0423c000 fffff880`04256000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e4c000 fffff880`03e9d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04256000 fffff880`04261000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`016f0000 fffff880`016f9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fa000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01409000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019ab000 fffff880`019e5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06418000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04284000 fffff880`04309000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`0641b000 fffff880`06706a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`07d00000 fffff880`07d0b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04336000 fffff880`04342000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019ab000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0615f000 fffff880`061f7000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07d4e000 fffff880`07db7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07d0b000 fffff880`07d3c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04270000 fffff880`04271480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016f9000 fffff880`018fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`07d3c000 fffff880`07d4e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011f1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011c2000 fffff880`011e4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03e38000 fffff880`03e4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04180000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04272000 fffff880`04284000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04857f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`053d8000 fffff880`053e9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06757000 fffff880`06772000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`015be000 fffff880`015cc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015f1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01947000 fffff880`01957000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00e37000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e93000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`019a3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03e1d000 fffff880`03e38000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013ef000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00f4e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f4e000 fffff880`00f5d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03fba000 fffff880`03fc3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d3000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0434f000 fffff880`04358000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`00fbd000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06108000 fffff880`06129000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`07dcf000 fffff880`07e00000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07c0c000 fffff880`07c11000   amifldrv64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`07c07000 fffff880`07c0c000   amifldrv64.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`0ac0c000 fffff880`0ac7d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c86bb6
PEB NULL...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3292
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,12,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1200000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3928]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = V1.11
BiosReleaseDate = 04/14/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7673
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = 2.0
SystemSKU = To be filled by O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = MSI
BaseBoardProduct = P67A-G43 (MS-7673)
BaseBoardVersion = 2.0
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3928 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  V1.11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/14/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 800000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       34: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7673
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product                       P67A-G43 (MS-7673)
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -269314360: - h
       -269314408: - 

  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0280h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Other
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0282h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Other
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0025h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 0026h]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0027h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [No Errors]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0028h]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 0029h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0027h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 002ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined       
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   991770            
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 002bh]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 002ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0029h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 002dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  A1_Manufacturer1
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   Array1_PartNumber1
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 002eh]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0030h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined       
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   991770            
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0031h]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0032h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0030h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0029h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0033h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0027h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1_DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  A1_BANK3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  A1_Manufacturer3
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                             
  Part Number                   Array1_PartNumber3
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0034h]
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0068h]
  Socket Designation            SOCKET 0
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              cdh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  a7060200fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
  Processor Voltage             80h - 0.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     3800MHz
  Current Speed                 1600MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0004h
  L2 Cache Handle               0005h
  L3 Cache Handle               0006h
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]

[/font]
```


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a 4850 which worked perfectly fine in my old system, so I can give that a try in my current setup.

In addition, I sometimes receive the following common error: Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered. My screen will go black for 5-6 seconds, but not crash.

This happens when I am doing sometime less intensive than running a game + a video or a game + chrome with many tabs open, which I have described as causing my system to crash. For instance, i currently have 15 non-intensive (ie. non-video) tabs open in Chrome, 4 PDFs, and 2 Word documents open when this warning occurred. This only uses 2.3 GB of my 16GB memory, 0-2% of my CPU Usgae, and my GPU temps are at 40-42, so my system should theoretically be able to handle this load perfectly fine...

Could it maybe be an issue of not enough voltage being routed to the GPU? Or maybe something similar?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

andvruss said:


> In addition, I sometimes receive the following common error: Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered. My screen will go black for 5-6 seconds, but not crash.......


That is a *0x117* "Live Kernel Event" - very similar to a *0x116* BSOD

Both 0x116 & 0x117 = Video TDR timeout; video driver was unable to reset in 30 secs.

0x117 - video ultimately recovers
0x116 - video does not recover; system BSODs

Please post your PSU info, voltage, etc... I'll ask a Hardware Expert to look in as this is out of my area of expertise.

Also, run - http://www.piriform.com/speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Run hardware diags - 
- Test Video - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html?ltr=V
- Video RAM - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...play-on-my-new-system-608996.html#post3494389
- RAM - memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/xVYg13XouqsGNrGAht8E3kM

Also, dont know if this is realted, but sometimes, actually quite rarely, my audio slows down and becomes staticy/metallic, like the hardware is briefly slowed down.

Using MSI Control Center to view my PSU voltages, they are as follows:

VCore= 0.960V
3.3V=3.216V
5V=5.045V
12V=12.056V
1.050V=1.050V

PSU info itself: 
XFX 750W PRO750W Core Edition Single Rail ATX 12V 62A 24PIN ATX Power Supply 80PLUS Bronze PSU


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

One extra thing to note: My computer just crashed, with the same debug error as in my first post, but it appears that Windows does not save these crashes as mindumps. I only have 9 minidump files in C:Windows/minidump, even though I have expereicned25 crashed in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

BSODs that don't create dumps (when we know the system can) = hardware failure. The system shut down so fast it did not have time to write a dump file.

Did you run the hardware diagnostics?


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

I dont have any blank CDs right now, so I was only able to run Furmark and Seatools for Windows, but I will get more blank discs shortly.

For Furmark, the temperature leveled out at 72/73 C for around 2 minutes before I ended the test. Total time was 6 minutes, no distortions, around 3000 frames total (average fps=11) and max. temp. was 73.

I ran the SeaTools for Windows, and my drives passed all the windows-based basic tests. I will run the DOS-based version and memtest +86 when I get the discs to be able to boot from them.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK.. please let us know the memtest86+ outcome.


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry for the delay! I ran memtest86+ for several hours, no errors occurred with any of my sticks of memory, all passed.

One question: the link you provide to check the video RAM links to Seagate tools, which checks the hard drive. Is that intended, or did I miss the video ram test? I don't know what else to do now to further isolate the problem I am continuing to have, albeit sporadically since I have been very cautious with opening more than one program at a time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Video RAM test = MemtestG80 


Try - https://simtk.org/home/memtest


----------



## andvruss (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, MemtestG80 is only for Nvidia cards, so I ran memtestCL and it found no errors. However,that was on 128 so I will run it on more, like 768, of my RAM. Other than that, I have no leads except to get an RMA from Sapphire from Hong Kong..


----------

